# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > آموزش: ساخت نرم افزار حسابداری با اکسس

## mohsen177

ساخت نرم افزار حسابداری جامع با اکسس

----------


## RESMAILY

به نام خدا
با سلام. در نمونه هاي خودآكسس( template) يك نمونه مناسب وجود دارد. با عنوان ledger ظاهرا. اما اصل مطلب اين است كه شما بايد خوتان يك حداقلي از روش حسابداري دوبل بلد باشي. سپس بقيه كار اسان است.

----------


## hasher3070

سلام کسی پروژه اکسس  حسابداری داره

----------


## tanha50

با سلام 
دوست عزیز برنامه حسابداری هدش واقعا عالی و کاربردی است اگر سرچ کنی توی سایت موجود هست می تونی دانلود کنی 
یا علی

----------


## ali2449

باسلام و عرض تشكر از دوستاني كه محبت كردند و جواب دادند من حسابداري هدش رو دانلود كردم ولي نميتونم به كدهاي آن دسترسي داشته باشم چون رمز گذاري شده است لطفا اگر بزرگواري سورس باز آنرا دارد جهت راهنمايي و الگو برداري براي كارهاي جزئي از آن استفاده نمود
متشكر از همه عزيزان

----------


## tanha50

با سلام و کسب اجازه از جناب آقای هدش
بفرمائید
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81907876...92_03.zip.html
یا علی

----------


## RezaProg

ممنون بدردم خورد

----------

